
Why We’re Removing Kik Messenger from Startup Timelines - bakztfuture
https://medium.com/@bakztfuture/why-we-re-removing-kik-messenger-from-startup-timelines-ee18b9ede099#.gsxjs9bvk
======
jdbernard
> Honestly, I wouldn’t be surprised if some NPM build crashed even at Kik’s
> own headquarters today

Humorously, this did happen. From the medium post by kik[0]:

 _I found out about this problem like a lot of you, when our builds started
failing because we use the extremely helpful JSCS. Through a long chain of
dependencies, JSCS relied on left-pad@0.0.3, which was removed by the author
yesterday. Our team was confused at the time as well._

[0]: [https://medium.com/@mproberts/a-discussion-about-the-
breakin...](https://medium.com/@mproberts/a-discussion-about-the-breaking-of-
the-internet-3d4d2a83aa4d#.dybfpmjas)

~~~
throwawa998833
Reading the article it seems like the Kik emails were a little poorly worded,
but not extremely so.

However, Azer's response is completely over the top. Clearly he has a take no
prisoners attitude and scorched earth approach to things. Given that open
source is also about collaboration, this response is kinda lame.

~~~
tapiwa
But Azer was right on the money.

A request, by definition requires a binary response.

A polite request, by definition, means that you can live (however badly) with
either a Yay, or a nay.

Kik's attitude (whilst claiming to be polite), was that anything other than a
"Yay", would be met with lawyers.

On this one, #IStandWithAzer.

